# Áo Dài Lộ Hàng, Mốt Mới Cùa Sao Việt



## Xinh

*Áo dài lộ quần lót, áo dài lộ chíp, áo dài lộ nội y, áo dài lộ gân quần lót, áo dài lộ bím, áo dài xuyên thấu
*​*
Áo dài đang được  đề cử làm quốc phục của cả nước, thế nhưng nó đã và đang bị mỹ nhân Việt  phá nát hình ảnh đẹp vốn có và biến tấu thành những kiểu thời trang lố  lăng, phản cảm.*

 Có thể là do vô tình và muốn gây sốc với những phong cách khác người  mà các người đẹp Việt đã làm xấu đi hình ảnh đẹp của tà áo dài. Nhưng dù  là vô tình hay cố ý thì hành động đó cũng rất đáng bị lên án.

 Mai Phương Thúy khoe thân lố lăng khi mặc áo dài quên nội y và ưỡn ẹo, tạo dáng rất phản cảm. Khánh Thi, Hồng Nhung, Lý Nhã Kỳ... quá nóng bỏng khi diện áo dài mỏng tang, xuyên thấu. Angela Phương Trinh, Hoàng My, Mỹ Lệ... mượn áo dài khoe ngực lộ liễu. Mai Khôi, Hiền Thục... biến áo dài thành kiểu thời trang quái dị.

 Hy vọng khi xem xong những hình ảnh dưới đây, tất cả chúng ta và đặc  biệt những người nổi tiếng hãy có ý thức hơn trong việc gìn giữ giá trị  văn hóa Việt và hình ảnh trong sáng của tà áo dài.
​ 








Cách đây ít ngày trên facebook của Angela Phương  Trinh đăng tải một bức ảnh chụp nữ diễn viên trẻ đội nón lá, mặc áo dài  cách tân khoét cổ sâu quá đà để lộ vòng 1 đồ sộ khiến cư dân mạng "nổi  điên". Angela Phương Trinh còn chú thích bằng 4 chữ "Duyên dáng áo dài" -  hoàn toàn đi ngược lại nội dung mà tấm ảnh phản ánh.










Tà áo dài vốn đẹp đẽ là thế nhưng với Khánh Thi nó chỉ được xem như một công cụ khoe thân










Lý Nhã Kỳ cũng tận dụng áo dài xuyên thấu để khoe thân




















Một ngôi sao ít tai tiếng như Hồng Nhung cũng không thoát ra được mốt thời trang phản cảm này










Sự kết hợp này của cô Bống khiến khán giả ngán ngẩm, thất vọng










Thật đáng buồn khi người đẹp Phan Thị Mơ mang áo dài ren màu mè khó hiểu đi dự thi sắc đẹp quốc tế










Ca sĩ Siu Black cũng sa đà khoe thân với chiếc áo truyền thống










Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2006 Mai Phương Thúy đã làm xấu đi hình ảnh của quốc phục Việt.










Vì chiếc áo dài không thể mỏng hơn này mà nữ diễn viên Kiều Trinh từng bị lên án mạnh mẽ










Chiếc áo dài biến tấu khoe thân lố lăng gây nhức mắt của người mẫu Thanh Trúc










Chiếc áo dài cách tân trong suốt của Phi Nhung (trái) khiến người khác không dám nhìn lâu










Chẳng hiểu ca sĩ Hiền Thục muốn gửi gắm điều gì qua chiếc áo dài tay lỡ kết hợp với quần sooc và tất lưới siêu sexy như thế này




















Cô ca sĩ này rất thích làm xấu tà áo dài Việt










Để thể hiện gu thời trang cá tính, nổi loạn của bản thân nên ca sĩ Mai Khôi phá nát chiếc áo dài một cách không thương tiếc










Bộ ba người mẫu Nguyễn Văn Thuận, Quỳnh Thư cùng Diễm My thả dáng trong những thiết kế áo dài cách tân... "khó hiểu"










Thảo Trang từng chọn một chiếc áo dài màu mè đi cùng một chiếc quần sooc siêu ngắn vàng rực rất phản cảm










Tà áo dài vốn kín đáo là thế nhưng người đẹp Hoàng My biến nó thành ra thế này










Bộ áo dài cách tân khoe chân, khoe ngực trong  một show thời trang mà Ngọc Quyên thể hiện thật phản cảm và không thể  chấp nhận được










Ngọc Thúy thật đáng lên án khi biến quốc phục Việt thành một sản phẩm để khoe thân lố bịch như thế này










Tương tự Mỹ Lệ với chiếc áo lai tạp khoét phần ngực rộng mênh mông










Áo dài cũng được Á hậu 2 cuộc thi Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2004 Ngọc Bích tận dụng làm công cụ khoe vòng 1 nóng bỏng










Kiểu áo này đã làm mất đi hình ảnh kín đáo, thanh lịch vốn có của tà áo dài


*LiLi
Theo megafun
*​


----------

